# Case 1737



## Bob45 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a Case 1737 uniloader. I bought it used about 10 years ago. I have no manual or literature of any type on it. I think it is a 1973. Well it won't start and I found there is no spark. I have the coil off. Does anyone know the specs for resistance? I don't want to buy a new one and have it be something in the distributor or somewhere else. 

I hooked a spark tester to number one cylinder there is no spark. I tried hooking it up to the coil directly but the connections are too loose. It is meant for spark plugs. I'm hoping it's the coil! Nice and easy to change.


----------



## Bob45 (Dec 15, 2009)

Fooled around with it a little today. Changed the coil. Cleaned the distributor cab contacts and rotor. Still no spark. I forgot these old engines have points! I bet they aren't even opening. Next time I'll look at those.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Bob, 

In cases such as this, it is usually best to start from scratch at the beginning. Start with the battery checking connections, follow your wires to the coil and distributor ensuring your have good wiring and voltage. I would replace the points and condenser. If the wires look to be in good condition, check them for continuity and proper resistance or replace them. I would replace the spark plugs which are cheap. Check the distributor cap for cracks. Sometime they can be very small and difficult to detect. If it looks good and clean, no corrosion, re-use or replace. 

If the engine will turn over with the battery, I would suggest doing a compression check to ensure you have proper or at least enough compression to fire. This will also tell you if you have a stuck or damged valve or damage piston. 

Is the gas new gas or has it been setting in the tank for a long time? If the gas is old, it may be best to drain and refill with fresh gas treated with Stabil. 

Once you have verifiy good fuel, air, spark, and compression, there should be no reason it does not start. 

You need to get a service and parts manual. They run around $55 each. 

Sometimes you can luck out and go right to a single problem and get the engine to start but it is rarely the case, especially with equipment that has been setting for a long time unattended. Trying to figure out all the bugs can be very frustrating. Methodically verifying the basics, step by step can help ease this frustration and greatly aid in making some smoke and noise from the once silent engine. 

Good luck and let us know how things work out. :cheers:


----------



## Bob45 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! I am hoping it is the points and condensor. I did put all fresh fuel in. The battery is good and it turns over strong. The plugs were replaced last winter and looked pretty good. There is no spark. I put a spark tester on 2 different plugs and there is nothing. 

The cap looks good and so does the rotor. I did clean off the contacts. Since the distributor is not in an easy spot I didn't even notice the points and check them.

I haven't worked on an old engine in a long time and forgot about them. I will figure it out. It is outside so a little at a time. It is cold! 

I'll let you know. Thanks again and this is a very nice site you have here!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the good words about our website Bob. It is the folks who participate and contribute helping one another out that make is a nice place to come. :tractorsm


----------



## Bob45 (Dec 15, 2009)

It got up to 40 degrees today. I changed the points and condenser. The cap and rotor look good. Wires to everything seem fine. I changed a couple hard one's. Still no spark. I didn't change the resistor on the coil I replaced. Not sure if they go bad too. Maybe that will be next?


----------



## Bob45 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ordered a service manual. The resistor didn't do it either. It is probably something like a fuse I am not finding. It always seems to be some stupid easy thing that was overlooked. Especially when you are a backyard mechanic.


----------



## moonlytr (Nov 7, 2011)

make sure the wire from side of distributor going to the neg post on coil.the points on the 1737 r very touchy u have to get them to perfect. i have the manual


----------



## Bob45 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks. Haven't touched it since my last post. It will be snowing soon so hope I get time soon.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you measure 12 volts at the hot side of the coil with the ignition turned on? If not, run a wire from battery positive to coil positive and make sure the coil negative, which is connected to the distributer, has a good ground when the points are closed. You should see a small spark if you manually open and close the points.


----------



## Bob45 (Dec 15, 2009)

Worked on it a little today. There is a strong spark at the points. The cap and rotor look good but maybe not. Still no spark at the plugs spark test lights don't light.


----------



## Bob45 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ordered a cap and rotor.


----------



## Bob45 (Dec 15, 2009)

It's running! Pulled the distributor. There was was water in it and it was a greasy mess. It was a lot easier to pull it than I was thinking. Since you can't get your head over it to see anything it's way easier to take it out. Started like it had been running everyday.


----------

